# OK. Which one of you was this?



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

I like having a nice looking lawn but dang!!!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/three-hill-tornado-lawn-mower-1.4145466


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I totally get it, if you've got to mow you've got to mow, especially if there's rain coming.


----------

